# SLOVENIA | Railways



## Timon91 (Feb 9, 2008)

You've got some beautiful railroads out there! Over here I cannot think of one single spectacular railway hno:


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

^ Build one in water, that should be spectacular enough.


----------



## Timon91 (Feb 9, 2008)

^^Which one do you mean, Afsluitdijk has no railway...


----------



## E.L. SLOVENIA (Oct 15, 2006)

Verso said:


> ^^ kay: You're by far the most enthusiastic Slovenian rail fan here, E.L. :cheers:


Yeah, it takes more than an hour or two to make such a long posts :nuts:



Timon91 said:


> You've got some beautiful railroads out there! Over here I cannot think of one single spectacular railway hno:


No problem... if you have snow, fog or sunset, you can always make spectacular railways :lol: 

Having spectacular railways isn't always nice and easy  . This pictures are from September 2007. Transalpina was repaired after two weeks. Power of nature:


















































































Missed hno::





































*Sanation:*


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

Timon91 said:


> ^^Which one do you mean, Afsluitdijk has no railway...


Just build a new one under water. :lol:



E.L. SLOVENIA said:


>


It's hard to believe there's a railway here. It looks like an ordinary river.


----------



## E.L. SLOVENIA (Oct 15, 2006)

*In Autumn:*



















Koper:



















Hrastovlje:




























[/


----------



## brisbanite (Dec 11, 2007)

Thanks for the time and effort for this thread EL Slovenia. Very interesting stuff.


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

Great pics, E.L.! So beautiful colors.


----------



## paF4uko (Jul 12, 2008)

You have the most beautiful train stations I've ever seen... Nazdravlje! :cheers:


----------



## E.L. SLOVENIA (Oct 15, 2006)

^^ Thanks  Station buildings are mostly painted light pink or orange. Some of them are very well maintained, especially on local railways (because of local community :lol



















This is unmodernized version of Fiat SŽ 814, in 2013 they are going to be replaced with new 6 DMUs:


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

^^ Awesome pics again!  Too bad the average speed of pendolinos between Ljubljana and Koper is less than 70 km/h.


----------



## Need4Weed (Aug 6, 2008)

What a wonderful thread! Great pics and keep up the good work!


----------



## Timon91 (Feb 9, 2008)

At what speed are Slovenia's fastest trains running during the normal service? 

And indeed some awesome pics again :cheers:


----------



## Kuvvaci (Jan 1, 2005)

do you have interior pics?


----------



## Dino S (Sep 5, 2008)

Timon91 said:


> At what speed are Slovenia's fastest trains running during the normal service?
> 
> And indeed some awesome pics again :cheers:


160km/h, Pendolino could go 200km/h but there are too many road crossings and would be dangerous.


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

Their average speed is much lower though. The average speed of pendolinos between Ljubljana and Maribor is just 88 km/h. Between Ljubljana and Koper (Adriatic Sea) it's even less than 70 km/h (running only in summer weekends). Pendolino between Ljubljana and Venice was abolished.


----------



## Perennial Quest (May 24, 2007)

Verso said:


> Their average speed is much lower though. The average speed of pendolinos between Ljubljana and Maribor is just 88 km/h. Between Ljubljana and Koper (Adriatic Sea) it's even less than 70 km/h (running only in summer weekends). *Pendolino between Ljubljana and Venice was abolished. *


Ah, I didn't knew that. hno:
Do you know the reason(s)?


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

^ I don't know, but an interesting thing is that if you'd gone to Venice (or from Venice to Ljubljana) just for a day, you couldn't've gone by pendolino in both directions, one direction had to be done by 'ordinary' train. Not very handy, if you ask me.


----------



## E.L. SLOVENIA (Oct 15, 2006)

Perennial Quest said:


> Ah, I didn't knew that. hno:
> Do you know the reason(s)?


Money of course hno: FS (Ferrovie dello Stato) is canceling all passanger trains to Easteren Europe, they aren't profitable enough, because Italian railways are in big cries. Next year is going to be the last with passanger train between Slovenia and Italia. Interesting how we are more connected now, in united Europe :lol: Yugoslavia had more than 4 passager trains daily (8 in both directions) with Italy.


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

E.L. SLOVENIA said:


> Next year will be the last with passanger train between Slovenia and Italia.


WHAT?!?!?! :crazy::crazy::crazy:


----------



## E.L. SLOVENIA (Oct 15, 2006)

SŽ mazut wagon (black strip on front and back side): *Zaes - z *, but this one has now new function for oil transport (red strip).


@igor72

Model:



Renovated HŽ wagon for boxes, etc. - *Gbs - z*:



Identical SŽ model:


----------



## E.L. SLOVENIA (Oct 15, 2006)

One new unfinished SŽ Taurus in Simens factory, Linz (two have been ordered). Note that it has also Italian numbers on the right, so interoperability problem is solved.









@363.007 

This also means the end of 362 series: 


















@fresher


----------



## Timon91 (Feb 9, 2008)

I have a question: last week I saw a train called the "Optima Express" passing by Lesce/Bled train station. Does anyone know where this train starts and where it terminates?


----------



## rmcee (Jun 2, 2009)

does anyone know if SZ is in any talks with Polish PESA regarding EMU purchses? They were interested in ATRs on their way to Italy...

And abonus news piece:


_*The last electric locomotive type 362 retired*

On the 14th of July, the last electric locomotive type 362 (362-027) arrived to Ljubljana. From there it was transported to the Slovenian Museum of Railways.

The 362 type locomotives were bought between the year 1960 and 1970 by the former Yugoslavian railways from the Italian company Ansaldo. 362-027 locomotive started operating in March 1964. Since then it covered a distance of 4 million kilometers.

- The locomotive 362 is very important from the historical perspective. It is one of the first electric locomotives, which were designed and specially modified for Slovenian routes in the early sixties - Jurij Komel from the Museum of Railways said._


----------



## x-type (Aug 19, 2005)

Timon91 said:


> I have a question: last week I saw a train called the "Optima Express" passing by Lesce/Bled train station. Does anyone know where this train starts and where it terminates?


this is agency train. i runs daily between Turkey and Greece and Austria (precisely, routes Edirne/Thessaloniki - Villach). it is consisted of DB (although GySEV's were also seen) closed cars for road cars and BDŽ passenger cars, couchette cars and restaurant (although there can be also MŽ or HŽ cars). it has no stops.
here is an interesting photo of Optima - in Croatia between Sunja and Novska. it is an alternative route because main route was closed because of accident, so Optima was simply coupled to another freight train. here HŽ and BDŽ passenger cars can be seen.
http://img380.imageshack.us/img380/4350/dsc00142zl8.jpg

hjere it is going out from Zagreb with BDŽ cars
http://i40.tinypic.com/14skx6o.jpg


----------



## E.L. SLOVENIA (Oct 15, 2006)

rmcee said:


> does anyone know if SZ is in any talks with Polish PESA regarding EMU purchses? They were interested in ATRs on their way to Italy...


I don't know. ART 220 presentation was in Ljubljana in March 2009. SŽ has in first plan to buy new EMUs.


----------



## Timon91 (Feb 9, 2008)

x-type said:


> this is agency train. i runs daily between Turkey and Greece and Austria (precisely, routes Edirne/Thessaloniki - Villach). it is consisted of DB (although GySEV's were also seen) closed cars for road cars and BDŽ passenger cars, couchette cars and restaurant (although there can be also MŽ or HŽ cars). it has no stops.
> here is an interesting photo of Optima - in Croatia between Sunja and Novska. it is an alternative route because main route was closed because of accident, so Optima was simply coupled to another freight train. here HŽ and BDŽ passenger cars can be seen.
> http://img380.imageshack.us/img380/4350/dsc00142zl8.jpg
> 
> ...


Thanks  What is an agency train, btw? And it's quite weird that it doesn't stop between Thessaloniki/Edirne and Villach.


----------



## x-type (Aug 19, 2005)

Timon91 said:


> Thanks  What is an agency train, btw? And it's quite weird that it doesn't stop between Thessaloniki/Edirne and Villach.


agency train - there is an agency which hires train and you can buy ticket only via that agency. so that train is not invented by any of national railway operators, buty by that agency which thought that could be profitable route. and it is because train is mostly full of gastarbeiters who are traveling from Greece and Turkey to the west, and make large part of trip by train. that's also why train isn't stopping nowhere. i'm not sure if you could also buy a ticket for that train without a car - probably not.
and VIllach is kinda strategic point because from Villach all gastarbeiters can easily spread in direction which they need (Germany, Austria, Switzerland...)


----------



## Timon91 (Feb 9, 2008)

Ok, thanks. I understand now


----------



## E.L. SLOVENIA (Oct 15, 2006)

SŽ has ordered 12 more 541 series... 9 had already came to Slovenia, now we have 29 Taurus.










Some have interesting commrecials...









@363 http://www.vlaki.info/forum/posting.php?mode=quote&f=2&p=82792

Ljubljana:


----------



## E.L. SLOVENIA (Oct 15, 2006)

Also works on many sections are ongoing...

Remont on sectino Grosuplje - Kočevje cca. 20 km in 2009:

As you can see railway is quite curvy, so max. speed limits will be between 60 - 100 km/h on some sections.



































































































@dirigent, igor72 http://www.vlaki.info/forum/viewtopic.php?f=33&t=3063


----------



## Ecowarrior_Design (Oct 3, 2009)

I spent a week travelling through on Slovenian railways and had some of the best views I have ever seen in the whole of eastern europe! love the pictures here, brings back memories!


----------



## Rail_Serbia (May 29, 2009)

Are there plans to converte 3kV DC to 25kV AC? 

25kV DC is optimal for main railways. DC is good for short distances, a lot of trains and low power. Now, Slovenia have a lot of 3 system locomotives.


----------



## x-type (Aug 19, 2005)

Rail_Serbia said:


> Are there plans to converte 3kV DC to 25kV AC?
> 
> 25kV DC is optimal for main railways. DC is good for short distances, a lot of trains and low power. Now, Slovenia have a lot of 3 system locomotives.


why do you think so? there are more 1,5 and 3 kV railroads in Europe than 15 and 25!


----------



## Rail_Serbia (May 29, 2009)

Russians railways are also most 3kV DC, but not because it is the most economical sistem, that is because old locomotive technologies better supports DC systems. AC technology was developed most 1950-1970. Any railway with low electrification in those years and years after get new system 25kV (Yugoslavia, Turkey, Bulgaria, Romania, Hungary...China...). 

Better properties are 2-3 times lessen Cu for electrifacation(the most expensive components), lessen heavy and more powerfull locomotives, better using power from electric system. Reelictrification is expensive, and that is the reason for saving DC system on old railways, but new high speed railways in Italy and Spain are 25kV AC. Only one neighbour country of Slovenia is DC, and country with lessen interes for international transport. In future open railways and EU without borders, railways are lessen concurent with more expensive 3 system locomotives, or changing locomotives on borders. 

Coridors of the most interes in Slovenia are Jasenice - Dobova and Hungarian border - Koper.


----------



## MarcVD (Dec 1, 2008)

x-type said:


> why do you think so? there are more 1,5 and 3 kV railroads in Europe than 15 and 25!


This is for historical reasons. Efficient electrification using AC 50 Hz is only
technically feasable since the sixties, more or less. Look at electrification
operations made after that, and you will see that only networks that already
had lots of DC or AC 16Hz2/3 continued to invest in this technology. All 
networks that had little or no electrification before 1960 went to 25kV50Hz.
This is technically the most efficient system, but once you have started 
with another technology, you were more or less stuck with it : it certainly
is not financially affordable to change an already electrified network from one
system to another (the dutch had such a plan but it was withdrawn because
of the costs) and until very recently, multi-system locomotives were to
expensive to buy and operate. Now of course it is an totally different 
situation.

And the debate around the 15 kV 16Hz2/3 is an entirely different story. This
techology is old (at least as old as 3 kV DC) and its justification - if there is
one - is purely economical. But the fact is, you need to produce and 
distribute your own electrical energy, as it is only since a few years that we
have the technology to change the frequency of an alternate current in an
economically effective way. Whether this method is more or less expensive
than buying grid power, rectify it, and use it at 1.5 or 3 kV DC remains to be
proven - in fact there are "demonstrations" for both. But once you have your
own power production and distribution plant, your interest is to use it as much
as possible, so again, once you have started in this direction, you're stuck
with it. But nobody in his right mind would start with this technology today.


----------



## Qwert (Jun 25, 2006)

^^For example Slovakia is going to convert its 3 kV DC lines into 25 kV 50 Hz AC.


----------



## keber (Nov 8, 2006)

Qwert said:


> ^^For example Slovakia is going to convert its 3 kV DC lines into 25 kV 50 Hz AC.


Nice. However this will take a lot of time and finances, because you must completely rebuild catenary and all supporting electrical systems and, of course, locomotives and EMUs. This was planned for Slovenia long ago, but probably it won't happen, especially in times of multi-system locomotives, which are more expensive than one-system locomotives, but still much cheaper than changing whole electrical system.


----------



## rmcee (Jun 2, 2009)

Slovenia: Strike warning in Slovenian Railways


----------



## MarcVD (Dec 1, 2008)

Qwert said:


> ^^For example Slovakia is going to convert its 3 kV DC lines into 25 kV 50 Hz AC.


How many km of track to convert ? This will be an extremely expensive operation. They will have to :

- Rebuild most bridges : the 25 kV catenary takes more space than the 3 kV 
one because of the insulation distances ;
- Rebuild the catenay itself : only the masts can be re-used
- Rebuild all sub-stations, and above all, make sure that the power grid can 
feed it properly : DC current can be "fabricated" from a symmetrical input of
3-phase power, but an AC catenary can only be fed by one phase of the 
power grid, creating a severe unbalance that only very strong grids can 
accept. Will it be the case in Slovakia ? Even the french one had problems
when the TGV substations started working in 1980...
- Rebuild most of the signalling system because the track circuits used with
3 kV will NOT work with AC electrification.

As I said above, Belgium and France have already considered that option and
both withdrew because of the sheer costs. I doubt very much that Slovakia
will be able to bear them, unless there are only a few hundredth km to convert. So I'll believe it when I'll see it.


----------



## Višnja1 (Dec 7, 2011)

Pendolino


----------



## Coccodrillo (Sep 30, 2005)

keber said:


> First hand info:
> Koper -Divača railway will have single track without reservation for a second track. If ever needed, it will be built separately with new tunnels and viaducts.
> 
> There are 8 tunnels planned:
> ...


I haven't heard any news of that proejct, so I suppose it has been abandoned...???


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

^^ It hasn't, but there's no money now.


----------



## Mire (Apr 6, 2012)




----------



## kozorog (May 21, 2010)




----------



## kozorog (May 21, 2010)




----------



## kozorog (May 21, 2010)




----------



## kozorog (May 21, 2010)




----------



## oakwood.... (Apr 24, 2011)

*Today photos from Ljubljana railway station*





































by me


----------



## Groningen NL (Dec 26, 2010)

It's a shame those new trains are already ruined by grafity 'artists'. Anyway, thanks for sharing all these interesting pics.


----------



## kozorog (May 21, 2010)

^^yeah, this is history nowhno:


Trains at Maribor Station by TomcioB, on Flickr


----------



## kozorog (May 21, 2010)

P8042053 by ES64U2 064, on Flickr


P8042060 by ES64U2 064, on Flickr


debitelborovnica by ES64U2 064, on Flickr


541001swenkkicsi by ES64U2 064, on Flickr


----------



## kozorog (May 21, 2010)

debitelpostojna by ES64U2 064, on Flickr


P9012478 by ES64U2 064, on Flickr


P1253146 by ES64U2 064, on Flickr


1216144, IC210 "Sava", Sevnica by ES64U2 064, on Flickr


----------



## oakwood.... (Apr 24, 2011)

Groningen NL said:


> It's a shame those new trains are already ruined by grafity 'artists'. Anyway, thanks for sharing all these interesting pics.


I completely agree with you, and I share your opinion. The same problems with the primitive people we have in Zagreb, in such a horrible way, destroying trains.


----------



## kozorog (May 21, 2010)

Slovenian steam train by DaveAFlett, on Flickr


----------



## kozorog (May 21, 2010)

Maintenance


----------



## kozorog (May 21, 2010)




----------



## kozorog (May 21, 2010)




----------



## Miroo (Feb 14, 2013)

^^ nice photos:cheers::cheers:


----------



## kozorog (May 21, 2010)

Accidents, repairs


----------



## kozorog (May 21, 2010)




----------



## kozorog (May 21, 2010)




----------



## kozorog (May 21, 2010)




----------



## Alexriga (Nov 25, 2007)

nice diversity in Slovenia.


----------



## Miroo (Feb 14, 2013)

Thank you for excellent photos, we hope to see more.:cheers:


----------



## kozorog (May 21, 2010)

The museum train


----------



## kozorog (May 21, 2010)




----------



## Miroo (Feb 14, 2013)

^^ :drool::drool::master::master:


----------



## kozorog (May 21, 2010)




----------



## omgte (Feb 23, 2013)

Hi guys, i'm looking for info - is this SZ 541 101 still in Coca-Cola livery?

Thanks!

picture from http://trainspo.com/photo/18144/


----------



## kozorog (May 21, 2010)

^^Yes it is, but he is in repair now because of a small accident, which you can see on the previous page.



















by-http://trainspo.com/#/0


----------



## kozorog (May 21, 2010)

by-http://trainspo.com/#/0


----------



## kozorog (May 21, 2010)

by-http://www.miniaturna-zeleznica.com/galerije/644_Sneg/index.html


----------



## kozorog (May 21, 2010)

Railway line Ribnica-Kočevje is closed because of a reconstruction. How railway looks under *120 cm* of snow?:

Dobrepolje


























by-http://www.vlaki.info/forum/viewtopic.php?f=18&t=5910&start=1275


----------



## kozorog (May 21, 2010)

Ortnek


























by-http://www.vlaki.info/forum/viewtopic.php?f=18&t=5910&start=1275


----------



## kozorog (May 21, 2010)

Ribnica

















by-http://www.vlaki.info/forum/viewtopic.php?f=18&t=5910&start=1275


----------



## kozorog (May 21, 2010)

*Reconstruction of the track Pragersko - Ptuj *

*http://www.miniaturna-zeleznica.com/galerije/Obnova4/index.html*


----------



## kozorog (May 21, 2010)

SŽ 713-119


----------



## next_lift (Mar 19, 2009)

Pa naj se kdo rece da so reklame kaj boljse od grafitov. Naravnost ogabno


----------



## kozorog (May 21, 2010)

Port of Koper


----------



## kozorog (May 21, 2010)

http://www.styria-mobile.at/home/forum/index.php?topic=7711.0


----------



## Otazabi (Mar 3, 2013)

kozorog said:


> http://www.styria-mobile.at/home/forum/index.php?topic=7711.0


Amazing!! :lol:


----------



## kozorog (May 21, 2010)

Pivka - Logatec


----------



## kozorog (May 21, 2010)

> *The successful utilization of EU funds to the faster progress of works on projects*
> 
> *Reconstruction, electrification and Pragersko-Hodos and modernization of level crossings
> *
> ...


by-http://www.mzip.gov.si/nc/si/medijsko_sredisce/novica/article//7342/


----------



## kozorog (May 21, 2010)

^^


----------



## kozorog (May 21, 2010)




----------



## kozorog (May 21, 2010)




----------



## kozorog (May 21, 2010)




----------



## kozorog (May 21, 2010)




----------



## kozorog (May 21, 2010)

Diesel loc 664-108 is hauling container train through Gaj near Pragersko on the way to Hodoš.


----------



## kozorog (May 21, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DHauveIB5kY&feature=player_embedded


----------



## kozorog (May 21, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vsnWe1LthWg


----------



## kozorog (May 21, 2010)

Train station Hrpelje-Kozina









By-1142007, željeznice.net


----------



## kozorog (May 21, 2010)

>


_Travelling by train through the tunnel, the longest fully Slovenian - Bohinj tunnel (6,327.40 m). The tunnel is a bridge between Gorenjsko and Primorsko. Thus, at certain times of the year through this tunnel separating the winter and spring. This tunnel is also difficult because the flood fill with water and no transportation._


----------



## kozorog (May 21, 2010)

*Koper*

ADT. Container, running between Koper and Poland








































by-http://www.vlaki.info/forum/viewtopic.php?f=34&t=4548&start=510


----------



## kozorog (May 21, 2010)

Adria Transport in Port of Koper

















by-http://www.vlaki.info/forum/viewtopic.php?f=34&t=4548&start=465


----------



## kozorog (May 21, 2010)

The reconstruction of Kočevje line (Grosuplje-Kočevje), pictures taken on Ribnica train station.




























by-http://www.vlaki.info/forum/viewtopic.php?f=33&t=3063&start=795


----------



## kozorog (May 21, 2010)

by-http://www.vlaki.info/forum/viewtopic.php?f=33&t=3063&start=795


----------



## kozorog (May 21, 2010)

by-http://www.vlaki.info/forum/viewtopic.php?f=33&t=3063&start=795


----------



## kozorog (May 21, 2010)

Oversized cargo for Thermal Power Plant Šoštanj.





































by-http://www.vlaki.info/forum/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=7719


----------



## Fron (Dec 4, 2008)

mpeculea said:


> ^^
> I have seen in Google maps (in street view) that the line in Hungary has also been upgraded. On an older map, there were sections with only 60 km/h allowed, but in street view, i have seen fresh ballast.


The Zalaegerszeg-Hodos line was rebuilt in 2001(it was dismantled in 1980), electrified in 2008 and features ETCS L1 signalling(being upgraded to ETCS L2). Nowadays the line is mainly used by freight traffic.


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

Yes, Hungarians are ahead of us with this Sloveno-Hungarian railway (Pragersko-Boba).


----------



## kozorog (May 21, 2010)

:eat:


9713 by andersley2010, on Flickr


9715 by andersley2010, on Flickr


9716 by andersley2010, on Flickr


----------



## kozorog (May 21, 2010)

_Station Maribor_


9800 by andersley2010, on Flickr


9804 by andersley2010, on Flickr


----------



## kozorog (May 21, 2010)

9784 by andersley2010, on Flickr


9776 by andersley2010, on Flickr


----------



## kozorog (May 21, 2010)

* Prvačina-Ajdovščina*


----------



## LtBk (Jul 27, 2004)

Do you guys recommend tourists to travel by train in Slovenia?


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

^^ Trains aren't very frequent at some places, but if you can arrange your schedule, I would recommend them, because railways are scenic. They aren't fast, but it's a small country anyway (low speed is more of a problem for regular and transit users than tourists).


----------



## LtBk (Jul 27, 2004)

Still slow despite the improvements?


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

^ There have been almost no improvements on our railways for decades. The last 20 years were focused on building motorways. The main motorways are now more or less built, so I hope there will be more money dedicated to railways.


----------



## LtBk (Jul 27, 2004)

That seems to be a common problem in the former Yugoslavia.


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

New railway halt Rodica (railway Ljubljana-Kamnik):

Before:








http://www.panoramio.com/photo/60602701

After:








http://www.domzalec.si/otvoritev-novega-zelezniskega-postajalisca-rodica


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

http://www4.slikomat.com/11/1125/vap-lj17.jpg


----------



## kozorog (May 21, 2010)

> *Update Pragersko - Hodos *
> 
> *Work is already underway, from 329 million euros to 166 million euros move closer EU.*
> 
> ...


by-http://www.delo.si/novice/slovenija/posodobitev-proge-pragersko-hodos-do-2016.html


----------



## kozorog (May 21, 2010)

Divača














































By-Igor72, Vlaki.info


----------



## kozorog (May 21, 2010)

_Ljubljana_


----------



## SAS 16 (Apr 9, 2013)

kozorog said:


> by-http://www.delo.si/novice/slovenija/posodobitev-proge-pragersko-hodos-do-2016.html


^^ Is it double tracked?


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

No, single.


----------



## kozorog (May 21, 2010)

_Hrastovlje_


----------



## mpeculea (Jan 7, 2013)

Great video. just one question.
The ore coaches at 2:55 seem empty, why two locomotives?


----------



## keber (Nov 8, 2006)

Not yet. Main repair works haven't started yet, until now they just removed damaged catenary, like here:

Most damaged catenary was on stations covering more tracks and on old concrete poles. When will be finished? No information about that is available.


----------



## Broccolli (May 30, 2010)

_Cab ride from Divača to Koper 
_


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From Railway Gazette:



> http://www.railwaygazette.com/news/infrastructure/single-view/view/cross-border-revival-1.html
> 
> *Cross-border revival*
> 22 Sep 2014
> ...


----------



## soncen (Jul 19, 2009)

*Renovation of railway Slovenska Bistrica - Pragersko*

Photo: http://www.miniaturna-zeleznica.com/galerije/Obnova23_Sl_Bist_Prag/index.php


----------



## soncen (Jul 19, 2009)




----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

Austrian S-Bahn from Villach in Jesenice... once a day. 









http://www.vlaki.info/forum/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=8138&start=120


----------



## LtBk (Jul 27, 2004)

What's the state of the Slovenian Railways these days?


----------



## Karaya (Apr 30, 2011)

Same old, same old. 2015 will be big. 

-electrification of the railroad track Pragersko - Hodoš (hungarian border) will be completed
-damaged electrification on the railroad track Borovnica - Pivka will be repaired (photos are on page 15)
-some minor track sections of the main railroad corridor (Milano - Ljubljana - Graz, Budapest) will be upgraded to D4 category

There's a fierce debate about the second railroad track Divača - Koper. It looks that the state will be able to finance this project (21km of tunnels) for 1400 million €.


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

^^ Does it? We've been listening to that since gaining independence. :lol:


----------



## KingNick (Sep 23, 2010)

SZ appears to have some serious graffiti problem.

http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-TBZa5RNkDlM/VKqbSpvwqQI/AAAAAAAAOhQ/hpcLIlEsB4k/s1600/IMG_2330.jpg
http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-T0JR-vkojv4/VKqbMeNsKNI/AAAAAAAAOhI/YEI9iuubvYY/s1600/IMG_2317.jpg


----------



## Karaya (Apr 30, 2011)

It's not a problem, it's a feature. :troll:


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

It's terrible. These idiots even write over windows, so you don't see anything outside until they clean them.


----------



## dan72 (Apr 26, 2012)

Why they dont clean it its not that hard


----------



## Broccolli (May 30, 2010)




----------



## senitelsi (Dec 11, 2012)

dan72 said:


> Why they dont clean it its not that hard


They do, but that cost money - few k€ per EMU/DMU's + out of service which is even bigger problem then €(too few trains). Graffiti is reserved for passenger EMU/DMU's only tho, cause they are parked at open railroad yards overnight when not in use and so available for retards with spray cans.. passenger service is fifth wheel for SŽ anyway so they don't bother much..
That's not the case with locomotives tho, cause they are kept in roundhouses.


----------



## Broccolli (May 30, 2010)

*Only Public-Private Partnership Can "Deliver" Koper-Divača Rail*










_Senior government officials indicated Monday Slovenia would opt for a public-private partnership to finance a key rail link worth an estimated EUR 1.4bn in a bid to secure hundreds of millions in funding from an EU mechanism.

"The emphasis is not on public funds, we are looking for other options. The government does not want to burden taxpayers, nor is that even possible at this point," Prime Minister Miro Cerar said after a meeting of coalition partners.
Accordingly, the government plans to submit an application for funding under the Connecting Europe Facility (CEF). "We will do everything to file the application...by the end of the month," he said..._
http://www.sloveniatimes.com/only-public-private-partnership-can-deliver-new-koper-divaca-rail









http://www.rtvslo.si/slovenija/isce...e-sifra-poslovna-priloznost-desetletja/357968


----------



## SunnyWalks (Jan 2, 2015)

*DESIRO EMG 312 SR 31E in Ljubljana*










by me


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

^^ That's SŽ 713 (DMU), made by German MBB (Messerschmitt-Bölkow-Blohm) and Slovenian TVT.


----------



## soncen (Jul 19, 2009)

*Reconstruction of the railway line between Slovenska Bistrica and Pragersko*


http://www.miniaturna-zeleznica.com/galerije/Obnova25_Sl_Bist_Prag_2tir/index.php


----------



## mrsmartman (Mar 16, 2015)

*Grade-separated crossing in Grobelno*














































http://en.sgp-pomgrad.si/218


----------



## Uksi (Sep 13, 2011)

The Polar Express


----------



## Uksi (Sep 13, 2011)

First 5 new Stadler Flirt DMUs are now in use on unelectrified regional railway lines (Ljubljana - Kamnik and Ljubljana - Novo mesto/Metlika).
(Source: Potnike prvič zapeljal nov Stadlerjev vlak):

































































The old stock on these lines (class 713) will be gradually replaced and retired.


----------



## da_scotty (Nov 4, 2008)

When will the Jesenice - Nova Gorica line get new stoch? Was very dated last time i was there, more grafitit then train.


----------



## wbrm (Sep 9, 2008)

I suppose the lines around Ljubljana have priority. That makes sense.


----------



## keber (Nov 8, 2006)

True. At first regional railways to Kamnik, Novo mesto/Metlika and Kočevje will get new diesel trains.For now there are just 5 new trains. Then electric flirt and kiss models will arrive for all main railway lines. Just at the end of 2021 or 2022 new, larger batch of diesel flirts will arrive for all remaining regional railways.


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

da_scotty said:


> When will the Jesenice - Nova Gorica line get new stoch?


Coming soon:













Muzejski vlak | Club - Turistična agencija


Z MUZEJSKIM VLAKOM PO BOHINJSKI PROGI IZ NOVE GORICE DO BLEDA 2019 Odhodi iz železniških postaj Nova Gorica in Most na Soči na edinstveno vožnjo z muzejskim




www.club.si


----------



## Uksi (Sep 13, 2011)

From YouTube, Maribor train station at night.


----------



## Uksi (Sep 13, 2011)

Railway line Hodoš (last station before Hugary) - Murska Sobota (the biggest city in the NE region of Slovenia) - Pragersko (important railway junction, scheduled for renovation in 2021). This railway line was completely modernized between 2010-2016.


----------



## Uksi (Sep 13, 2011)

After more than 50 years, on 3 January 2021, a regular passenger train line was established between (Ljubljana) Grosuplje - Kočevje. Extensive works on the railway line has been completed. This is a great acquisition for the Ribnica-Kočevje region (a remote region, south of Ljubljana). The new class 610 Stadler Flirt DMUs will run on this line.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1345718970578595840









Two Flirts for the first, inaugural round.









Ljubljana
























Ribnica
















Kočevje (a terminus of this line)


















Source: Po 50 letih po prenovljeni progi Grosuplje–Kočevje zapeljal vlak s potniki


----------



## Uksi (Sep 13, 2011)

A short video of the event and whole route (I recommend viewing):






The video starts in Grosuplje (railway line Ljubljana - Novo mesto/Metilka). This station in scheduled for renovation/reconstruction in 2021. Tender for construction is in progress.


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

*Passenger rail service to Kočevje resumes after half a century*

*







*


https://img.rtvslo.si/_up/upload/2021/01/03/65853072.jpg


----------



## Аполон (Sep 11, 2014)

Well done Slovenia!


----------



## HumanFish. (Jan 10, 2021)

Greetings.... long time lurker....

Ljubljana to Vienna by train today is at best 6 hours, by car around 4. So what has to happen to get the trains there in around 4 hours. From what I know so far....

1. Semmering Base Tunnel (2027 savings 35 minutes)
2. Maribor to Spielfeld-Strass (2023 (?) savings 25 minutes)

I read recently upgrades of the Ljubljana - Maribor sections could get that part down to 90 minutes, from 125 today (35 minutes). So, so far 35+35+25 = 95 minutes) and we have about 4.5 hours. Where does the next 30 minutes come from ? Will the far eastern part of the _Koralmbahn_ add anything, or this is a different line or already upgraded ?

On a side note..... when will I get me trains back to Vrhnika  ? I saw an announced "study" last year but nothing since.... optimistic I know.


----------



## gulya1989 (May 14, 2020)

Hello 
I've been navigated from highway topic.
Hope I can get some information about my question 


gulya1989 said:


> Hello everyone!
> As I see the topic is specialized for Slovenia.
> Does anyone have an official information or rumour about the reconstruction of the line Lendava/Lendva-Dogla vas/Hosszúfalu-Rédics?
> On Hungarian side going to fix line Zalaegerszeg/Zalaegerszegu -Rédics and I remember there were many talking between the two country to reconnect the railway.
> ...


----------



## Uksi (Sep 13, 2011)

For the time being, there are no concrete plans. 

Although the feasibility study, done by the Directorate for infrastructure shows that the construction of railway connection to Lendava is not justified either with the Slovenian railway network (Beltinci) or with the Hungarian one (Redics), they will supplement the study and take into account the electrification of the line. With a positive conclusion of the study, the process of placement in space could be started, for which an appropriate decision must also be made at the state level. In any case, this is a project for 2030+ 

More (in Slovenian): Vse več pobud za železniško povezavo Lendave s Slovenijo in Madžarsko


----------



## Uksi (Sep 13, 2011)

HumanFish. said:


> 2. Maribor to Spielfeld-Strass (2023 (?) savings 25 minutes)


Maribor- Spielfeld by train takes 29 minutes today (17 minutes drive + 12 minutes to change locomotives at the border). The upgraded railway line (a new tunnel Pekel and viaduct Pesnica will be built by 2023) will bring some savings, but not very significantly. The greatest savings would be made if there was no locomotive change (OBB and SŽ are debating this). 



HumanFish. said:


> I read recently upgrades of the Ljubljana - Maribor sections could get that part down to* 90 minutes*, from 125 today (35 minutes).


Tilting trains (class 310, "Pendolino"), not locomotive hauled passenger trains.



HumanFish. said:


> On a side note..... when will I get me trains back to Vrhnika  ? I saw an announced "study" last year but nothing since.... optimistic I know.


Not so soon, sadly. Firstly, we have to wait for the results of this study (to determine if construction is justified).

They are currently preparing plans for the upgrade of the existing regional railway lines around Ljubljana: 

National spatial plan for the upgrade of the railway line no. 80 state border - Metlika - Ljubljana on the section Ivančna Gorica - Ljubljana








Državni prostorski načrt za nadgradnjo železniške proge št. 80 državna meja – Metlika – Ljubljana na odseku Ivančna Gorica – Ljubljana | GOV.SI


Na Ministrstvu za okolje in prostor, kot pripravljavec državnih prostorskih načrtov, objavljamo pobudo za pripravo državnega prostorskega načrta za nadgradnjo železniške proge št. 80 državna meja – Metlika – Ljubljana na odseku Ivančna Gorica – Ljubljana. V času objave gradiva imate možnost nanj...




www.gov.si




National spatial plan for the upgrade of the railway line no. 21 Ljubljana Šiška - Kamnik Graben 








Državni prostorski načrt za nadgradnjo železniške proge št. 21 Ljubljana Šiška - Kamnik Graben | GOV.SI


Na Ministrstvu za okolje in prostor, kot pripravljavec državnih prostorskih načrtov, objavljamo pobudo za pripravo državnega prostorskega načrta za nadgradnjo železniške proge št. 21 Ljubljana Šiška - Kamnik Graben. V času objave gradiva imate možnost nanj dati predloge in pripombe.




www.gov.si


----------



## Uksi (Sep 13, 2011)

Fresh photos of Stadler Flirt DMU in traffic and testing of Flirt EMU, located in the SŽ central workshops Moste.









Slovenske Železnice 610 - Stalder Flirt3 DEMU


Explore this photo album by Trainspotter Slovenia on Flickr!




www.flickr.com





















Slovenske Železnice 510 - Stalder Flirt EMU


Explore this photo album by Trainspotter Slovenia on Flickr!




www.flickr.com













Testing of the FLIRT EMU, set to ensure technical compliance with the requirements of the public railway infrastructure in Slovenia is in the final phase. For now, there is one electric Flirt in Slovenia, two more will arrive in February. EMUs will operate on the main railway lines.

Obtaining a permit is scheduled for the end of February. More realistic (covid, teleworking, civil servants ... etc) is to expect the start of regular service in March.


----------



## Uksi (Sep 13, 2011)

First KISS on testing in Poland:









Pierwszy z pociągów KISS Stadlera dla Kolei Słoweńskich wyruszył z Siedlec do Żmigrodu


Prezentujemy zdjęcia pierwszego z piętrowych pociągów KISS wyprodukowanych przez zakład Stadlera w Siedlcach dla Kolei Słoweńkich. Pojazd właśnie jest w drodze z Siedlec do Żmigrodu, gdzie b



kurier-kolejowy.pl


----------



## Uksi (Sep 13, 2011)

Modernisation of the railway line Ljubljana - Jesenice - Austria on the section Žirovnica - Jesenice in planned this year:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1356554467940909056
Construction works all already in progress on these sections:

Kranj - Lesce/Bled
Jesenice - Austria (Karawanks Tunnel)

Other plans in 2021:


New "second track" railway line Divača - Koper (construction works will start)
Modernisation of the Pragersko railway station (on the main line Ljubljana - Maribor)
Modernisation of the Grosuplje railway station (on the regional line Ljubljana - Novo mesto)
Modernisation of the Ljubljana – Divača railway line (section Borovnica - Ljubljana)
Modernisation of the Domžale railway station (on the regional line Ljubljana - Kamnik)


----------



## Uksi (Sep 13, 2011)

Plans for the near future: The concept of upgrading regional railway lines in the Ljubljana urban region

Light blue colored font = new stations & railway lines (f.e., number 7; a new railway line to Ljubljana airport - "Letališče Jožeta Pučnika")












Plans for the far future: New high(er) speed railway lines.








Some of them are really far-fetched. Most realistic (in the next 20 years): 1 & 2.


----------



## Uksi (Sep 13, 2011)

Back to the present day:

The Directorate for Infrastructure started work on the 3.7 kilometer long Počehova-Pesnica section in the autumn 2020, which also includes the construction of the Pekel tunnel, the construction of the Pesnica viaduct, the construction of the Pesnica underpass and the construction of noise barriers. Other sections of this railway line (Maribor - Šentilj - Austrija) are are already modernised.























































V teku gradnja največjega železniškega viadukta v Sloveniji in pripravljalna dela za gradnjo predora Pekel | GOV.SI


Direkcija za infrastrukturo je že jeseni pričela z deli na 3,7 kilometra dolgem odseku Počehova–Pesnica, ki zajema tudi gradnjo predora Pekel, gradnjo viadukta Pesnica, gradnjo podvoza Pesnica ter gradnjo protihrupnih ograj.




www.gov.si


----------



## Uksi (Sep 13, 2011)

In March, the renovation and reconstruction of the Pragersko railway station and junction (lines to Ljubljana, Maribor/Austria and Hodoš/Hungary) will finally begin.




__ https://www.facebook.com/rikodoo/posts/5086096394797700











Marca dovoljenje za gradnjo železniškega vozlišča na Pragerskem


Kaže, da se bo kmalu le začela izgradnja vozlišča z ureditvijo železniške postaje in podvoza na Pragerskem. Matej Arnuš, predsednik Krajevne skupnosti (KS) Pragersko, se je v začetku prejšnje...




www.vecer.com


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

Uksi said:


> Back to the present day:
> 
> The Directorate for Infrastructure started work on the 3.7 kilometer long Počehova-Pesnica section in the autumn 2020, which also includes the construction of the Pekel tunnel, the construction of the Pesnica viaduct, the construction of the Pesnica underpass and the construction of noise barriers. Other sections of this railway line (Maribor - Šentilj - Austrija) are are already modernised.
> 
> ...


Similar to the old one:










https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/7/7d/Pesnica_viaduct_Jungblut.png


----------



## The Wild Boy (Apr 5, 2020)

So, there is a renovation of the Karawanke Railway Tunnel, or are they building a new one?


----------



## keber (Nov 8, 2006)

Renovation is ongoing and will end in July, together with the railway from Kranj to Jesenice


----------



## keber (Nov 8, 2006)

Second track construction to Koper has finally launched:








Construction of second track to Koper launched


SLOVENIA: Construction of the second line linking the port of Koper to the SŽ network at Divača was officially launched on May 5 by Minister of Infrastructure Jernej Vrtovec and representatives of state-owned project promoter 2TDK and the contractors. The ceremony followed the signing on the ...




www.railwaygazette.com




At the end it is actually expected to cost in total around 1 billion euro after capital works will be done by Turkish firms. Longest three tunnels will already have two tubes prepared for left track to be installed. Rest of the alignment is already under design.


----------



## The Wild Boy (Apr 5, 2020)

How much will be the max speed after the reconstruction?


----------



## JumpUp (Aug 28, 2010)

keber said:


> Second track construction to Koper has finally launched:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why is it always called "second track" to Koper? Of course it's new track to Koper, but it runs geographically somewhere totally different and is more something like a single-track new train-line with many tunnels.


----------



## Stuu (Feb 7, 2007)

JumpUp said:


> Why is it always called "second track" to Koper? Of course it's new track to Koper, but it runs geographically somewhere totally different and is more something like a single-track new train-line with many tunnels.


Because there is already one and this is the second one? It joins the same end points together so having a different route between them makes no difference


----------



## AlbertJP (Aug 28, 2018)

That would be second railway, second track would imply double-tracking the existing one.


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

I guess because it's more about increasing capacity than cutting travel times. If the existing line had enough capacity, a second track/line wouldn't be given much attention.


----------



## Khaul (Sep 8, 2009)

AlbertJP said:


> That would be second railway, second track would imply double-tracking the existing one.


I always thought they will use each of the two railways in one direction only.


----------



## kreden (Dec 17, 2009)

Generally, yes, although express passenger trains are expected to use the new track in both directions. I suspect the project acquired this name since various proposals were being studied for the new track, including doubling the existing railway. The name stuck despite choosing a completely new alignment in the end. It will be a bit silly once the final phase is complete, the Second Track will be a double-track railway with no "first track" as the original alignment will have been abandoned.


----------



## keber (Nov 8, 2006)

It is planned that in time of second (right) track construction which should last at least until 2026 all necessary documentation and permits will be obtained to start left track construction right after first track opening. After completion of both tracks old track will be abandoned (and hopefully converted to cycle track)


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

kreden said:


> It will be a bit silly once the final phase is complete, the Second Track will be a double-track railway with no "first track" as the original alignment will have been abandoned.


Perhaps they will call it 'Third Track'. 🙃


----------



## keber (Nov 8, 2006)

Maybe, but then the first will be gone.


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

Here is a map, btw:








Over 20 km of tunnels.


----------



## kokomo (Sep 29, 2009)

Verso said:


> Similar to the old one:
> View attachment 1083778
> 
> 
> ...


What happened to this one?


----------



## Khaul (Sep 8, 2009)

keber said:


> It is planned that in time of second (right) track construction which should last at least until 2026 all necessary documentation and permits will be obtained to start left track construction right after first track opening. After completion of both tracks old track will be abandoned (and hopefully converted to cycle track)


So they are building platform, tunnels and viaducts for double track but initially installing only single track while keeping the old route in operation. That is not efficient. Why not installing double track from the get go and abandon the old alignment? Political reasons perhaps? It looks like they are doing the same thing in the section from Maribor to the Austrian border while modern double track has been reinstated to Spielfeld-Strass in the Austrian side. That's probably due to the relatively intense passenger traffic in Austria compared to Slovenia.


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

kokomo said:


> What happened to this one?


It started crumbling because of low-quality bricks, so they filled it up and turned it into an embankment in 1861. With 649 m it was the longest viaduct between Vienna and Trieste.








Pesniški viadukt - Wikipedija, prosta enciklopedija







sl.m.wikipedia.org


----------

